# Machine Gun Nest



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Holding to the theme of an over run military zombie research center, jdubbya and I thought a good addition to the entrance and exit of the haunt would be a machine gun nest complete with barbed wire and a dead guard or two.

Having secured the necessary foam blocks...here is the mock-up of what I was thinking. Yes it looks like a bunch of coolers or sugar cubes stacked up right now....but with paint and some bullet holes etc.

My question is...which looks better: two block high or three blocks high. The foam block are about 1-foot in height so they are 2' high and 3' respectively. My concern is that with them being 3' high will they obscure the view inside them for the smaller kids? It is also going to have some coiled barbed wire running along the top. The broom is in there too give it some scale.

Thoughts?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! I'm thinking the three block for more realism. We can have the guard "bodies" slumped over the wall and the actual machine gun centered in the nest. You had mentioned holding them together wit the aluminum stakes. would they be long enough using the 3 foot height? This is looking awesome. If you need any help administering the bullet holes, call me!
**Another thought would be to have the back of the nest three blocks high and the front at 2 so people can look in.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like three high....those blocks are super cool. I can't wait to see the paint/bullet holes/aging effects you create on the blocks. You guys have the best attention to detail.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Three blocks - looks more balanced, if that makes sense.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You guys have the best attention to detail.


The two "main rooms" are an office and a zombie feeding room. We have been gathering props and little details for these right along; wall clocks, fuse boxes, fire extinguishers, clip boards, radio, lab coats, a desk, maps, signage, an old BB rifle, military stuff, etc.. These are going to be really detailed sets, partly as a distraction to the hidden scares but also to lend realism. The third room will be pitch dark with a plexi window slam scare. There will also be scares in the exit hallway. While some of the little things we do might go unoticed, I think a lot of guests will pick up on the detail, even for the short time they are in each room. The outside facade and perimeter of the structure is going to just as detailed. Mark is making some great signage for the outer walls and a sign post he has. We want peole to think they are entering an actual "over-run" research facility. Future pics will show some of this!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't see any mock up or pics but what about doing 3 blocks high but having a section that got knocked over in the assault and is 2 blocks high to allow viewing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

tjc67 said:


> I can't see any mock up or pics but what about doing 3 blocks high but having a section that got knocked over in the assault and is 2 blocks high to allow viewing.


That might actually work well. We could even carve out a big divot in the front wall allowing people to view the inside of the bunker. A couple hits with a 12 gauge would do the trick! Good tip!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

No photos or links


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

tjc67 said:


> I can't see any mock up or pics





Bone Dancer said:


> No photos or links


Hmmm.. the pics are there. Let me try something


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I get the pics when I am logged into the site, but don't if I am not. Seems to work for me but, then again, I posted them. Hopefully jdubbya has corrected the problem.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I had to be logged on as well to see them. not sure what else the issue might be. I see them fine.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I didn't see the pics before but see them now that jdubbya posted them. I myself like the 3 high. Think this is a splendid idea and will look forward to seeing it develop


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok I can see Jdubbya's pics. Going back to the divot idea, you can create the hole, add some fake wrecked rebar near the edges of the hole like some kind of explosive went off. It would also give you an excuse for some dismembered body parts to be scattered around the area. Or a reason the dead guards are not zombies (mishandled grenade?)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> I didn't see the pics before but see them now that jdubbya posted them. I myself like the 3 high. Think this is a splendid idea and will look forward to seeing it develop


^ Word for word what Hairazor said!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw the pictures right from the start - perhaps I'm special:jol:

Just kidding - the photo album where the pictures are stored is marked as "private", which means no one but people on his friends' list can see them.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fixed that. Thank you Roxy.

Got most of the walls put together with Great Stuff for 
mortar. Made it in four sections so it can be moved easier. 
I really like the idea of a 'divot' or blown apart section of the 
wall revealing everything inside. I am pretty sure I can make
that happen.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Making divots by using acetone would be easy. Using a brush would give you more control of size and shape.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool!
I love those foam blocks.....I've used them by the gross for many projects 
Where did you get yours?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Making divots by using acetone would be easy. Using a brush would give you more control of size and shape.


I like the idea of using acetone. I've used it with stencils to quick-carve images and epitaphs for tombstones. I have a few extra blocks so I will experiment with it. I'm wondering though if the acetone melting through the foam would give it a rough enough look for and exploded concrete block. I'll test and post.



bobzilla said:


> Way cool!
> I love those foam blocks.....I've used them by the gross for many projects
> Where did you get yours?


Got mine from Tractor Supply. They had about 100 more even after I got two pickup loads. They were happy to get them off their hands.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the 3 blocks


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

lewlew said:


> I like the idea of using acetone. I've used it with stencils to quick-carve images and epitaphs for tombstones. I have a few extra blocks so I will experiment with it. I'm wondering though if the acetone melting through the foam would give it a rough enough look for and exploded concrete block. I'll test and post.
> 
> Got mine from Tractor Supply. They had about 100 more even after I got two pickup loads. They were happy to get them off their hands.


 Yeah but Jdubbya's 12 gauge idea sounds more fun 

What are the blocks used for originally? I might have to look for some here for future projects and curious what to ask for.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Three blocks...go big, it's Halloween! :jol:


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally got to work some more on the machine gun nest. All the blocks are cemented together with Great Stuff. The walls are in four parts so that I can more easily move it around. I may have pulled a rookie mistake in that I haven't tried to get it out of the basement yet. I'm hoping for the best.

Chipped out all the nooks and crannies with various tools. In the end I just went with a claw hammer. White foam EVERYWHERE!

Also started on the paint. I'm not sure how it will go. I'm starting with a base of black latex paint, just to get the foam secured. I'm going to go over it with a layer of tinted drylok paint and then try and hit the details after that. There are so many little details in the foam (some intentional and some not) that I hope come through.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is looking awesome!! The parts where chunks have been taken out looks like they were hit with mortars, etc.. This is the look we were shooting for. Can't wait to see it and then set it up with props, etc..Sweet!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, if you can't get it out of the basement, it would make a really way cool play area for visiting children

You two are making excellent progress. Do you feel as if you're good with the timetable to have everything done before Halloween?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, you know, if you can't get it out of the basement, it would make a really way cool play area for visiting children
> 
> You two are making excellent progress. Do you feel as if you're good with the timetable to have everything done before Halloween?


The plan is to have the entire thing set up and painted by the end of the month. Prop placement and lighting won't take long. Really, the hardest part will be moving it to my house which is about a mile from the warehouse. We'll hopefully have the use of a few pick ups or possibly a trailer to move the panels. Setting it back up should not take more than a day, and that will happen the week of Halloween, with a few days to work out any last minute bugs. I think we're good!


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

3,2,1, Well what ever you decide i'm sure it will be inspiring for all to see and we all cant wait till its finish cudos..


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the look of this, even more so with the bullet holes and mortar marks. Nice job Mark!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You two are making excellent progress. Do you feel as if you're good with the timetable to have everything done before Halloween?


Boy is THAT a loaded question! I don't dare say yes for fear of jinxing things. If I say no, I'll just freak both Jerry and myself out! Let's just say that it's coming along nicely.....



SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE said:


> 3,2,1, Well what ever you decide i'm sure it will be inspiring for all to see and we all cant wait till its finish cudos..


Thank you. I think the paint job will be the challenge. Getting the details just right.



Pumpkin5 said:


> I love the look of this, even more so with the bullet holes and mortar marks. Nice job Mark!


Thanks Jana! I've just about worked out the ideas for that barbed wire look and fencing supports. Some rebar sticking out as well. Now I just need a spare .50 cal that someone has lying around to complete the look.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Not a real .50 cal but this might help


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, good luck finding a spare .50 cal...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

tjc67 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tEJmc7DN8Y
> Not a real .50 cal but this might help


Very interesting..... Hmmmm...not that I need another project but that has some possibilities.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Very interesting..... Hmmmm...not that I need another project but that has some possibilities.


FOCUS lewlew! FOCUS!!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://xcalibertactical.com/products/m2/index.html
Piper's Precision Products - Airsoft M2 HB .50 Caliber Machine Gun


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

Full 1:1 Scale Browning M2 .50 Caliber Machine Gun Replica Plans
http://www.replicaplans.com/BrowningM2.html


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally started the painting of the machine gun nest. I started with a base coat of black latex paint. Trying to secure and cement all those little beads of foam with paint.

Then put a layer of gray drylok paint over that with a small roller with low nap to try and preserve as much detail as I could.

I am also going to drybrush some more detail into the black areas to highlight some of the damage. (Thanks Pumpkin5!)

Still need to top it off with a barbed wire fence.


































One lesson learned....don't set the paint can on top of the foam! (Last picture)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good! This is going to add a really nice touch of realism to the facade of the haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lewlew, looks as if you shouldn't put a paint can on the cement floor, either:jol:

You might be interested in Stolloween's barbed wire tutorial since you plan on adding some to the nest:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4108


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

(Good thing I'm renting. Sshhhhh...)

That barbed wire tutorial is perfect. I have some and so does jdubbya, but that is a quick easy way to get a lot more. I plan to go the whole way around the top of this 3-4 times. Kind of like:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I sure am enjoying watching this project develop


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool looking paint job Mark! I hope you and Jerry take TONS of pictures so that we all can feel like we are really there on the big night.


----------

